

Sony: Anonymous provided cover for PSN attack - pushingbits
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/05/sony-wont-testify-on-psn-attack-names-anonymous-in-written-answers.ars

======
msravi
Anonymous' response: <http://i.imgur.com/2tJJ2.jpg>

